# Predator 3



## Mandalorianer (2 Juli 2010)

Story:
Ein ehemaliger Elite-Soldat namens Royce (Adrian Brody) wird zusammen mit einer Gruppe gefährlicher Krimineller - darunter Serienkiller, Massenmörder und Attentäter (u.a. Danny Trejo, Alice Braga, Walton Goggins, Oleg Taktarov) - von Außerirdischen auf einem fernen Planeten ausgesetzt. Als Jagdopfer geraten sie zwischen die Fronten zweier verfeindeter Clangruppen...


Wissenswertes:
- der offizielle dritte Teil von "Predator"
- Robert Rodriguez versuchte bereits seit den 90ern, einen "Predator 3" zu realisieren
- Arbeitstitel: "Predator 3 - Deadlier of the Species"
- sollte ursprünglich weit in der Zukunft spielen und Space Marines statt Erdenbürger als Hauptfiguren haben
- für Royce im Gespräch gewesen: Freddy Rodriguez ("Planet Terror"), Josh Brolin
- im Film gibt es zwei konkurrierende Predators-Clans und Super Predators / die neuen Predators nutzen außerirdische Bluthunde und haben Reittiere
- bevor Lawrence Fishburne zusagte, wollte man seine Rolle Jeff Fahey geben
- mit dem Titel "Predators" (Raubtiere, Jäger) sind sowohl die Aliens als auch die menschlichen Killer gemeint
- Danny Trejos Figur heißt Cuchillo, zu deutsch "Messer" - in allen anderen Robert Rodriguez' Filmen hat Trejo einen ähnlichen Namen 
- man hatte überlegt, den Film ins 3D-Format zu übertragen, doch die Zeit war zu knapp
- ursprünglich wollte Robert Rodriguez den Komponisten des Originals, Alan Silvestri, doch dieser war aus Termingründen nicht verfügbar; den Score übernahm Rodriguez Partner John Debney
- im Drehbuch gibt es einen möglichen Auftritt von Arnold Schwarzeneggers Charakter aus Teil 1
- das Drehbuch basiert auf einem alten Script von Robert Rodriguez, welches ursprünglich mal ein Sequel mit Arnold Schwarzeneggers Figur aus dem ersten Teil war
- Budget: ca. 40,000,000 $


*Gollum meint:*
Zwanzig Jahre nach Danny Glovers Abenteuer in "Predator 2" kehren die schaurigsten Trophäenjäger des Universums in einem neuen Einzelfilm zurück. Nach dem eher mauen "Aliens vs. Predator 2: Requiem" verspricht "Predators" wieder das zu werden, was die ersten beiden Filme zu Kultklassikern machte: knallharte Action, harter Überlebenskampf, kernige Charaktere, faszinierende Sci-Fi Elemente und atemlose Spannung. Nimrod Antal bewies bereits mit "Kontroll" und "Motel", dass er ein Händchen für sein Handwerk hat, Kultregisseur und -Producer Robert Rodriguez überwachte das Projekt als ausführender Produzent.

Neben "The Expendables" hat "Predators" das Zeug zum besten Actionhit des Jahres. 

*Was freu Ich mich auf den Film 
Im Juli im Kino

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## amon amarth (2 Juli 2010)

die trailer sehen gut aus... 

"wenn es blutet, können wir es töten"!


----------



## AMUN (2 Juli 2010)

Predator war immer gut... hoffentlich kann der Teil an den erfolgen anknüpfen


----------



## Buterfly (5 Juli 2010)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt darauf :thumbup:


----------



## Flaming Sword (28 Juli 2010)

Dieser Streifen bot leichte Kost. Mir kam es fast so vor, als ob das Drehbuch zwischen zwei und vier Uhr in der Früh verfaßt wurde und nebenbei noch die Glotze mit dem ersten Teil lief, damit sich noch so manches "abschreiben" ließ.


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Juli 2010)

*Ja der Film istn typischer 80/90er Jahre abklatsch keine Fantasy indem Film *


----------



## AMUN (31 Juli 2010)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> Dieser Streifen bot leichte Kost. Mir kam es fast so vor, als ob das Drehbuch zwischen zwei und vier Uhr in der Früh verfaßt wurde und nebenbei noch die Glotze mit dem ersten Teil lief, damit sich noch so manches "abschreiben" ließ.



Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu... einer der schlechtesten Filme seit langen


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

Das Thema ist doch ausgelutscht


----------

